# TW Steel



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

I once read on another forum that TW Steel make a decent watch. Any experiences ?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Company based in Amsterdam, known for over-sized models. Miyota and Ronda movements used. Not my thing, never owned one, but seemingly very popular generally and I've never heard anyone complain about them...


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I've owned a few! They're great watches, really good quality cases, and leather straps. I would recommend! Surprisingly comfortable considering the oversized cases.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have never heard anything bad about them . I actually like some of their models . :thumbsup:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't Davey P a collector of TW Steel watches??


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a Grandeur model with ETA movement but sold it not to long ago on EBay. It was really good quality no complaints I just never wore it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There are some fans here but personally I despise them. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with jokey little movements. Each to their own!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> There are some fans here but personally I despise them. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with jokey little movements. Each to their own!


 One of mine has a Seiko Movement :huh:



The other is a Canteen.....nice case, great strap.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

RWP said:


> One of mine has a Seiko Movement :huh:


 You know what? That one doesn't offend me so much - it's certainly more restrained than their other stuff. Still, I'd never buy one :laugh:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> There are some fans here but personally I despise them. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with jokey little movements. Each to their own!


 Unless you are a David Coultard fan..there must be so many of them. I have to admit I bought one once but flipped it straight away. They have no soul


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Just dont like the oversized crown at all,it looks silly!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Still with protective plastic.....,



Great quality case, ditto amazing strap, for quartz not great accuracy.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

DaveyP has about 50 of them last count I'm sure he will pop up when he gets off the piste.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not a big lover of TW Steel, they don't offend me but not to my taste. Having just said that my son has quite a nice Valentino Rossi TW Steel. I'm probably more biased towards this one as Valentino Rossi is a hero of mine.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

RSR934 said:


> I'm not a big lover of TW Steel, they don't offend me but not to my taste. Having just said that my son has quite a nice Valentino Rossi TW Steel. I'm probably more biased towards this one as Valentino Rossi is a hero of mine.


 Thats certainly one of the better looking ones,very sporty!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A shallow end TW Steel


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> There are some fans here but personally I despise them. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with jokey little movements. Each to their own!


 Certainly put me off, I have a Nixon with a similar tiny movement when the watch itself seems well made.


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, thanks very much for your comments. Whilst I appreciate TW Steel watches aren't everybody's cup of tea, I am pleased to read that the quality is indeed very good. I presently have three watches for sale, two with bids, and the third is worth next to nothing anyway. I have a Vostoc Amphibia struggling to get here from Russia, and a rather nice Parnis Hublot homage on it's way also. Today I think I may have landed a reasonable bargain. I have purchased a TW Steel Canteen 44mm, sapphire coated mineral crystal, Miyota movement quartz, watch for £99 from Amazon. As well as that I happened to have a £15 voucher, which meant I got the watch for about £84.

I would like to think that my collection is now complete, but we all know how sad us Wiz's are :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

niveketak said:


> DaveyP has about 50 of them last count I'm sure he will pop up when he gets off the piste.


 Yep, I'm off the piste now, and the total in my collection is 7, not 50 :laughing2dw:

Obviously you won't find me saying a single bad word against TW Steel. From my experience they are well made and excellent value for money watches, with plenty of wrist presence, thanks to their over sized dimensions which obviously limits their appeal. Not everyone wants - or can carry off - a massive watch on their wrist, and that is fine.

I haven't got time at the moment, but I'll get back on here later with a longer version of my thoughts :biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Yep, I'm off the piste now, and the total in my collection is 7, not 50 :laughing2dw:
> 
> Obviously you won't find me saying a single bad word against TW Steel. From my experience they are well made and excellent value for money watches, with plenty of wrist presence, thanks to their over sized dimensions which obviously limits their appeal. Not everyone wants - or can carry off - a massive watch on their wrist, and that is fine.
> 
> I haven't got time at the moment, but I'll get back on here later with a longer version of my thoughts :biggrin:


 How about longer thoughts on your version?


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Yep, I'm off the piste now, and the total in my collection is 7, not 50 :laughing2dw:
> 
> Obviously you won't find me saying a single bad word against TW Steel. From my experience they are well made and excellent value for money watches, with plenty of wrist presence, thanks to their over sized dimensions which obviously limits their appeal. Not everyone wants - or can carry off - a massive watch on their wrist, and that is fine.
> 
> I haven't got time at the moment, but I'll get back on here later with a longer version of my thoughts :biggrin:


 Off Piste, but not piste off


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just to balance the thread a little I found the quality to be absolutely fine, this is the Grandure model with an eta movement

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

So yesterday I purchased my first TW Steel watch after advice from many on here, a lovely canteen model from Amazon at a very reasonable price. Whilst I was looking for the watch I added a brand new TW Steel CB205 to my "watch list" on eBay. The watch in question has an MRP of £475, although I know that doesn't mean much. On further inspection I could see it genuinely sells for between £300 and £400, and is presently on sale at Amazon for £330. It has a Seiko NH35a movement, which I know is bullet proof and accurate, sapphire coated mineral glass, and a great case and strap. The sellers info wasn't great, the pictures were terrible, and the auction ended at 3pm, none of which helped him get the best price. I wasn't planning on buying another watch, but I managed to pick this up for £67, and it's brand spanking new. One of my best eBay buys ever :biggrin:


----------

